# what the hell could this be??????



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

So i came out to my car this morning to find this...




Does this look like someones put something on my car or is this some seriously ill animal?

Car was on the drive, there are two trees nearby, hence the leaves but nothing right over the top of the car


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like somebody has poured something over it

Remove it ASAP I would say mate


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

No idea sorry, does it have a smell?


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like washing up liquid. But could be anything


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

No smell whatsoever... should i jet wash? snow foam? or soapy wash?


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Ouch, just get it straight off, hopefully a cold damp night would mean it shouldn't take too much hold if it's organic


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

jonnyf said:


> No smell whatsoever... should i jet wash? snow foam? or soapy wash?


I'd go for a soapy wash and take it from there


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Is it ectoplasm..?

Who ya gonna call...?


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Nitromors


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

:doublesho


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

jonnyf said:


> Nitromors


You could be right there.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't get me wrong but if that was on my car I would not be on Dw I'd be out there getting it off.


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Yeah im just sat here composing a song whilst it eats through my paint.... I rinsed it off ASAP thinking it was washing up liquid. Then i could smell it (I used to be a painter and decorator) so quickly rinsed it all off and rang and reported it. Just asking around the neighbours now before taking it to my mates bodyshop to see whats what. 

Its all faded and raised. I think the same people must have been responsible for the rear bumper in the last thread i posted because that time i came out to a clear/brown sticky liquid on the car which could have been something else not so appropriate

Ahh well im obviously doing something to annoy someone arent i haha (hard work)


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

jonnyf said:


> Nitromors


 hope you get it off with no damage


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

someone really liked your car and had been up'ing their vegetable intake!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Nitromorz was the first thing that popped into my head. 

Good thing you got pics


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Sickening, I hate these people. They are spineless enough to do this behind your back but they haven't got the guts to do or say anything face to face


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Still can't get my head around this kind of behaviour. They really have no idea of the kind of costs and heart ache involved. I think they think you come out and and cry, then wash it off and polish it out or something. If they were faced with a bill for thousands I genuinely think they would be shocked and say "how much!?!?"


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Yeah its definitely made a mess..

Can anyone give me an idea whats best to do now? i have 6 or 7 years NCB but its not protected - is it worth claiming?

Also my mate runs a body shop, but ive not spoke to him yet. will the whole car need a respray?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If its on most panels, yes, not a great colour to blend and given the extent of the damage I think it's best. 
If your mate has a bodyshop I would speak with him and try to arrange without the need for insurance


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Il take it to the body shop soon and find out what he says. I dont think il bother with the insurance. I wonder what satisfaction the person that did it will get? Like tbh im not that bothered, the car is a material item, I have money aside to cover things like this again, all material so it doesnt make much difference to me, Im not rich by any means but this hasnt hurt me in the slightest, Its just caused inconvienience. And to what extent the person that did it will never know. 

Completely pointless crime. Guarenteed theyl come back past at some point today or tonight though to have a glance at their handywork. So il keep an eye out for anyone i 'know'


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

jonnyf said:


> Nitromors


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

it cant be nitromors, there'd be no paint left if it was that!

got pics after youve washed it?


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Well i presume its Nitromors because it was thick jellyish and green and smelled strongly when i was rinsing it. Having used it a lot though in the past it is a lot stronger. I presumed car paint/laquer etc would have held it off a bit. Either way its still damaged enough to need paint.

Il get some more pics now


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

I tried to take more pictures but tbh you really cant tell its just ever so slightly raised, like the appearence of there being a tiny puddle on the paint and its got a green stain to it. I had much better quality pics on the last thread i posted where its on the rear bumper. It appears exactly the same so il link to the old thread. I definitely think what happened to the rear of the car is the same thing now. Vandalised. Obvs they think whatever they put on last time wasnt enough or didnt work so they tried something else


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)




----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317512


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Really sorry to see this happen to anyone, having it happen to the same person twice just makes me mad.

If it might help prevent another large bill, i should invest in some CCTV when funds allow, hope it can be sorted for minimum cost/effort.

All the best :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

in that case, it should be able to be removed. if its above / ontop of the paint, you may stand a chance of getting it off

this is what nitromors would do if it was on your paint. it would peel it off to bare metal


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Yeah ive seen paint stripper used before on cars and seen similar results to that picture. Its still a mess but at least its still presentable for now.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hopefully its something thats just dried really really hard

hope you get it sorted


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks malicious to me, I'd get it off asap. Hope there is no damage mate

edit: ah read the rest of the post. Feel for you man, I would hate to have that happen. Some people just cant hack life and instead of taking responsibility for their lives they have to destroy. Any way you could put up a cctv camera to cover the car, motion lights etc?


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

That looks very much like the pellet from a paintball gun?. My son used to play loads a few years ago.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Paint stripper will only make the bonnet completely ruined if it's scratched really bad it give it something to sink in with. 
Will mark stain or eat through if chucked on well maintained paint.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Why Why Why??? 

I just don't get the point in this kind of [email protected] hope you get it sorted mate, and pray for karma on the morons :devil:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

to me it looks like bird s**t and the bird has been eating some bad berrys


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

If it's not Nitromors then maybe it's brake fluid.


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Took it to my mate who runs a body shop.. He said hes never seen damage that looks like this before, paints ruined its kinda slightly bubbled and stained green from the nitromors.

Mates gonna get it in soon and get it sorted for a mint price for me anyway


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good camera setup that doesnt cost a billion pounds? or link me to a thread please?


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Ebay is your friend for that, not that expensive. Have a look for UV night cameras with an HDD recorder.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=uv+night+camera+hdd&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xnight+vision+camera+hdd&_nkw=night+vision+camera+hdd&_sacat=0


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

bit late tonight but I have a 2 camera setup linked to a dvr with 4 video inputs and 1 audio input, make sure its out of reach or have it pointing through a window directly at the car. Cameras you want are either sharp or sony in my experience and cost about £25- £30 each off ebay, dvr with 500gb hd was about £200 but it monitors 24/7 has date and time and is evidential; quality (has to have date and time imprinted onto video) and it can also copy from the hdd straight onto a memory card or usb drive, so you can get a copy straight to the police if you catch the B*****ds and they can be charged from the strength of the evidence you supply.

so total cost less than £300 including Pir light if you want one, 2 or 3 camera's and if you want to add a little more for an extra £20 a camera you can make them wireless as well


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

FWIW jonnyf, I have a Swann 4 camera system for the past three years and find it quite decent.

Here's a couple of sites you can check out:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/productsear...3|,Ro:0,N:4294957706,Nr:AND(9269)&menuno=9269

http://www.cctvdirect.co.uk/categories/CCTV-Kits/2-Camera-CCTV-Kits/

This kit is very similar to the one I have from what I can see:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swann-Sec...-/231057459909?pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item35cc190ac5

Hth.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Feel for you dude. I thought 'those' days had gone where people did that....

Sheer spineless scum. 

Last Tuesday I replaced a door mirror for a pensioner who'd had hers kicked off. Probably big tough lads.. She wanted to give me some money for doing it, but I wasn't interested. 'OK' she said, 'I'll buy you a beer'. So off we went and in the time I had a pint and returned to my car it was covered in someone's delightful gob. Again, probably big tough lads. 

Hope you get it sorted chap.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Scum bags. 

I read the thread first time and assumed it was harmless green stuff that someone had put on to wind you up. 

Clearly is wasn't and just some spiteful low life doing intentional damage.


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys! Im definitely investing into some cameras etc now. In the last couple years outside my house my golf gti got the door and bonnet booted, my mazda mps had the boot all scratched and now this. The rs3 only lasted a few months and was always in the garage because of how much of a thief magnet they tend to be. I have a bike in there now so i think the cameras and an overly keen light should hopefully keep them at bay for now.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Really hope you catch whoever did this. Spineless pricks!


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

Very sorry for this it really is shocking what people are capable off, so hope you catch them and they get what's coming to them buddy.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

If you invest in cameras, I'm almost certain you will also need a sign to warn folks that you have CCTV with 24hr recording. If you don't advertise the fact the you have these CCTV cameras, then your footage may not be allowed to be used legally. 
I remember having CCTV fitted on sites I used to manage and we had to fit signage and maintain them.

Also on another note, about 10-15 years ago when TWOC-ing was at its highest, there was a gang of youths who were well known for committing the offences, the law couldn't touch them cause they were juveniles, but that didn't stop a certain few individuals who taught them a lesson when they were in dark out of sight area of the town I live in.

No one ever got arrested for it and the rate of car theft in the area reduced over night, I only know about this cause my ex-father-in-law was in the local CID before he retired and he once dropped a comment that they got what they deserved. 

What goes around comes around


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

TheMilko2905 said:


> If you invest in cameras, I'm almost certain you will also need a sign to warn folks that you have CCTV with 24hr recording. If you don't advertise the fact the you have these CCTV cameras, then your footage may not be allowed to be used legally.
> I remember having CCTV fitted on sites I used to manage and we had to fit signage and maintain them.
> 
> Also on another note, about 10-15 years ago when TWOC-ing was at its highest, there was a gang of youths who were well known for committing the offences, the law couldn't touch them cause they were juveniles, but that didn't stop a certain few individuals who taught them a lesson when they were in dark out of sight area of the town I live in.
> ...


Here you go, the gov recently amended the law and the fall out was the 'Surveillance Camera Code of Practice'

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/204775/Surveillance_Camera_Code_of_Practice_WEB.pdf

I can't see you falling foul of it as you have a pressing and legitimate purpose, which i think you'd have no trouble proving if asked by the council etc.

Good luck and hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this, would be so annoyed if it happened to my pride and joy...there are some spineless people out there these days!!

Hope you get it sorted and doesn't cost you an awful lot..but definately get CCTV installed to catch them next time and give them a taste of their own medicine


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Shocking mate, scumbags whomever.
It did have any strange shell like bits around did it? Almost looks like the crap you get in paintballs.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

not blaming you of anything, there are people who just hate others for no reason at all. But I try to lay low in my neighbourhood and never get into anyones bad books. some people like to hold grudges and if you block their drive for even a couple of minutes or do any minor crap, they seek vendetta.


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

looks a bit like that harpic toilet cleaner to me, looks thick but not as thick as nitromors. scumbags whoever did it


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

On nearly every panel? Seems a bit suspect to me.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

jonnyf said:


> Can anyone recommend a good camera setup that doesnt cost a billion pounds? or link me to a thread please?


Maplins do some good kits & unlike fleabay the guys in the shop know what they are selling. If you have a driveway install gates.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

predator blood?


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

jonnyf said:


> Nitromors


Seriously? Jeez... I hope you get it sorted ok.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

If you catch them I wouldn't go legal with them. I would have a very gently man to man conersation


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

This is awful I hate reading stuff like this as it could happen to any of us, really feel for you, I hope you catch them.

Im pretty sure there are two versions of nitromors, theres a clear gel which is the strong version and a green gel which is the weak version which states something on the back similar to "not suitable for removing car paint"


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Could do with some more pictures with your paint fixed??:thumb:

Go with the camera idea, I have a full set from Mapplins, 

Some scrotes from down the road got a smartening up  when they were confronted about a "missing" stubby aerial, and were told exactly who when and who was there when they nicked it, even they worked out I have CCTV, and I've not been bothered by anyone since!! 

I can even see the flaming cats sitting on the car bonnets, and wandering over my freshly cleaned cars!!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope whoever did that gets raped and stabbed. I mean it. My biggest hate is this, if anyone did that to my pride and joy i think id be doing serious time if i caught them. P****d me off reading this thread. 
I actually have a spare cctv system in the house i havent installed yet, hope i dont jynx myself when i do


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Proper arseholes about . Have you pissed anyone off you can think of ?


----------

